# NLS Cichlid vs. Medium Fish vs. Algaemax



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey guys, I was curious what you guys think of these foods and which you think is best for Mbunas. Up until my Mbunas were about a year old I fed them NLS Cichlid formula exclusively. But once they were full size I switched to the NLS Medium Fish just for the larger pellet size (2 mm). However, just recently I came across NLS Algaemax on Amazon and decided to give it a go. It also comes in 2 mm pellet size and it actually has a lower protein content that either the Medium Fish or the Cichlid formulas. For Mbunas I always thought that a lower protein content was better to avoid bloat. :-? So what do you guys think, in a 2 mm pellet size do you think Algaemax is the best food for Mbunas or the Medium Fish formula?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I was going to try algeamax for my Tropheus and Petros until I was quoted the price. I think it was twice as much as the cichlid formula at the time.
I always fed them NLS cichlid formula 1mm and 2mm. I did mix it with Northfin veggie after a while just to get them used to a few different types in case I ever ran out of one type. Unless the cost was the same I wouldn't bother.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Another vote for Cichlid Formula. They do eat the microorganisms in the algae so are not purely herbivores.


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

noddy said:


> I was going to try algeamax for my Tropheus and Petros until I was quoted the price. I think it was twice as much as the cichlid formula at the time.
> I always fed them NLS cichlid formula 1mm and 2mm. I did mix it with Northfin veggie after a while just to get them used to a few different types in case I ever ran out of one type. Unless the cost was the same I wouldn't bother.


Algaemax is the same price as cichlid formula on Amazon. Also, I don't think they make the cichlid formula in 2mm pellet size, at least they don't have it on Amazon, only 1mm. The 2mm is called "Medium Fish" formula. Maybe its the same food as the cichlid formula but thats not what its called.

What I did is I bought a small thing of Algaemax and mixed it with the Medium Fish formula so now I feed half and half.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the 1mm size even for my 6" fish.


----------

